# Sprinkler heads and ceiling fans



## Yikes (Jun 10, 2011)

I have an apartment building where the 12' x 14' x 8'-4" high living rooms are scheduled to have a ceiling fan-rated junction box installed in the middle, for optional future fan installation.  The contractor is saying that if a fan were to be installed in the future, another sprinkler head would need to be added to the fire sprinkler system.

1.  Do you agree?

2.  How would you handle this during plan check?

Our sprinkler system was bid as design-build, so if a plan checker would normally require design based on anticipated future installation of the ceilign fan, then I would not anticipate a change order for the design-build contractor.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 10, 2011)

#1 - NO [13R 6.2.3].................168 s.f. is pretty small and adding another head on a branch in that size of area may create an issue.

#2 - Sprinkler spacing and positioning shall be in accordance with NFPA 13R or 13 (if applicable)


----------



## fireguy (Jun 10, 2011)

I recall a discussion on the AFSA site about fans and sprinklers in a residential setting.  The consensus was the fan was not an obstruction to the sprinkler pattern.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 10, 2011)

NFPA 13 would required a minimum of four-times the obstruction distance when using residential sprinklers.

See this report

Interaction of Residential Sprinklers, Ceiling Fans and Similar Obstructions

http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files//PDF/Proceedings/Interaction_of_Residential_Sprinklers...-V.Valentine_paper.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Jun 10, 2011)

California

CRC R313.3.2.4.2.1 Additional requirements for pendent sprinklers. Pendent sprinklers within 3 feet of the center of a ceiling fan, surface-mounted ceiling luminaire or similar object shall be considered to be obstructed, and additional sprinklers shall be installed.

http://osfm.fire.ca.gov/codedevelopment/pdf/Reference%20Handout%20Material%20w-ppt20101101-.pdf


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 10, 2011)

I can agree with Mark's information but the space and room area is what is suspect in my humble opinion.....is it a 13 or 13R design? Just because another head is desired as regulated, the actual effectiveness of heads in close proximity can cause issues.........where is Haz Mat Poobah when needed, He would give us all that emperical data..... I miss him  

Overlapping pattern cooling the 2nd head and not allowing it to fuse!

Small Room Criteria [NFPA 13 8.6.3.2.4 (a)]


----------

